# software testing code



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Can anyone suggest me under which code a person in software testing should apply for?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks like Software Tester is NOC code 2283. Which isn't on The List.
Unit Group


----------

